# Patent: Optical Viewfinder for Mirrorless Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2018)

```
Here’s a strange patent application from Canon, an optical viewfinder adaptor for a mirrorless camera.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/canon-applies-for-an-optical-viewfinder-patent-for-mirrorless-cameras">Canon News</a> breaks down Japan Patent Application 2018-005126:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>This adapter would provide the half mirror assembly that would split the optical path between the image sensor and the viewfinder, and allow for simutaneous use of the image sensor and that of the optical viewfinder.</p>


<p>The image sensor would be responsible for AF for one embodiment, the other embodiment has a seperate phase detect AF sensor.</p>
<p>There is a large group of photographers that just don’t like EVF’s and may never like EVF’s, so this could be a solution for them.</p></blockquote>
<p>Me personally? It wasn’t until the Leica Q that I got over my hate of EVFs.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Canoneer (Jan 11, 2018)

It's an interesting concept. It may not be practical for a mirrorless system, as really the whole point is to cut down on bulk. But it would be useful way to retain the EF mount lenses with their flange distance requirement in a mirrorless body. Weather sealing might be an issue.


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 11, 2018)

And you get a dark view finder (-1EV) plus more noisy images (-1EV). DOA IMHO.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2018)

Zeidora said:


> And you get a dark view finder (-1EV) plus more noisy images (-1EV). DOA IMHO.



Only if you accept the limitations of the laws of physics.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 11, 2018)

Zeidora said:


> And you get a dark view finder (-1EV) plus more noisy images (-1EV). DOA IMHO.



no you don't. the second embodiment is the same as a current DSLR.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2018)

A mirrorless with a mirror...very innovative.


----------



## Kuja (Jan 11, 2018)

Patent?!? 

Leica Visoflex from the Fifties:

https://www.l-camera-forum.com/leica-wiki.en/index.php/Visoflex


















Canon in 2018!


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 11, 2018)

rrcphoto said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > And you get a dark view finder (-1EV) plus more noisy images (-1EV). DOA IMHO.
> ...



Not quite. Fix mirror vs. movable mirror. That's the 50% difference in light levels in each pathways. Think camera lucida in microscopes.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 12, 2018)

Canoneer said:


> the whole point is to cut down on bulk.



Erm, no. Read any of the umpteen discussions on these forums - that's one style of mirrorless, it's not intrinsic to the technology.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure enough it sounds strange but at the same time it sounds like the AF performance may be better than the mirror less cameras. IMO that is a real advantage over making the OVF lovers happy.


----------



## masterpix (Jan 12, 2018)

As I recall, there was a camera, using a semi-transparent mirror that did just that with SLR. for example: http://ylovephoto.com/en/2010/08/27/why-sony-uses-a-semi-transparent-mirror-in-a33a55/ or even Canon did it once http://www.mwclassic.com/product/canon-pellix-ql-35mm-slr-non-moving-semi-transparent-mirror-50mm-f1-8-fl-breechlock-mount-lens-er-case/...

So what is the thing here? is it a SLR with non flipping mirror or mirror-less with mirror?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 12, 2018)

masterpix said:


> As I recall, there was a camera, using a semi-transparent mirror that did just that with SLR. for example: http://ylovephoto.com/en/2010/08/27/why-sony-uses-a-semi-transparent-mirror-in-a33a55/ or even Canon did it once http://www.mwclassic.com/product/canon-pellix-ql-35mm-slr-non-moving-semi-transparent-mirror-50mm-f1-8-fl-breechlock-mount-lens-er-case/...
> 
> So what is the thing here? is it a SLR with non flipping mirror or mirror-less with mirror?



Canon have done it six times in production cameras (of varying quantities). They even made a couple of AF models, the most recent being the 1N-RS in 1994.


----------



## RGF (Jan 19, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > And you get a dark view finder (-1EV) plus more noisy images (-1EV). DOA IMHO.
> ...



Let's impeach these laws. After all, the value of pi was legislated to be 3. Why can't the law of physics be over turned :-\

Would fit in perfectly with our current political system


----------

